# Brain freeze help!!



## dercy (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey guys I know that this is a basic question but for some reason my brain has stopped working....how do ya measure a gable wall in a hallway leading up the staircase for wallpaper again????


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

1/2bxh


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

dercy said:


> Hey guys I know that this is a basic question but for some reason my brain has stopped working....how do ya measure a gable wall in a hallway leading up the staircase for wallpaper again????


Not at all clear about what you are describing. But I always estimate rollage by strip count.

Measure wall height and figure how many repeats will be in each strip (round up). Determine how many repeats per bolt (round down). Then figure how many strips per bolt.

Measure length of walls and divide by width of paper to determine how many strips needed. 

Divide how many strips needed by number of strips per bolt. Answer is number of bolts. Now convert to rolls. 

I do not subtract for windows and doors unless there are many.


----------



## dercy (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guys my brain went into holiday mode a day early this year. Thanks again


----------

